

Where Did AT&T Go Wrong? - joelkaufman
https://medium.com/@moshebt/where-did-at-t-go-wrong-3ee6d2eba618

======
bediger4000
The "AT&T" of 2015 is the "Southwest Bell" of 1995 - SBC bought out the failed
husk of the original AT&T in 2005.

This article doesn't even begin to address where the AT&T that made the "You
Will" commercials went wrong. There's many reasons:
[http://dailyreckoning.com/att-out-of-
business-2/](http://dailyreckoning.com/att-out-of-business-2/)

I've also read an article that claimed that the proximal cause of the original
AT&T's failure was software delivery failure:
[http://www.cio.com/article/2439700/project-
management/projec...](http://www.cio.com/article/2439700/project-
management/project-management--at-t-wireless-self-destructs.html)

But in any case, new AT&T is _not_ old AT&T, and therefore has many new sins
to atone for.

------
joelkaufman
its true, none of there tech in the "You Will' Ad Campaign" was produced by
AT&T
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MnQ8EkwXJ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MnQ8EkwXJ0)

